# any clue on this??



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

its not in my tank but its something that might go in the section of does aliens exist but first wanted to know if some one know whats this


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

It looks enourmous. Could it be some kind of walking stick / praying mantis?


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

dont know i forgot it was like 10cm long


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It's a phasmid (stick insect) of some sort. Where was it?


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

in the garage, but the door to the garden was open all night long.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Without a doubt, it's a phasmid or walking stick.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I had to reread your first post because I could have sworn that you said "I found this in my tank...". And then I read it was 10" long. All I could think of was "How did he not notice this thing growing in his tank?!".

XD

Hahaha.


----------

